# rope start tohatsu mfs20e



## bjtripp83 (Aug 10, 2015)

at the risk of sounding like an idiot...
2019 tohatsu mfs20e electric start. motor has a pull handle and rope already attached that sits outside the front of the cowling. nevertheless, the manual describes emergency starting by removing the recoil starter cover, feeding in a rope, tying a loop in the rope, inserting a wrench as a handle, and pulling to start. what am i missing here?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2019)

Not all models have the recoil plus electric start options. It is cheaper to print the one copy of the owners manual and leave out the part of... if equipped with the recoil start option simply pull the start handle to crank.


----------



## bjtripp83 (Aug 10, 2015)

Suspected that. whats extra messed up is the diagrams in the manual discussing feeding the emergency rope in depict a rope handle on the front of the cowling. the motor also came with an emergency rope. At any rate, there’s still something I’m missing because the rope locks after pulling a couple of inches. trying to decipher based on this manual...


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2019)

Try wiggling the shifter when you pull the rope. There is a pawl that prevents starting in gear and if slightly out of adjustment this exact thing will happen.


----------



## bjtripp83 (Aug 10, 2015)

that was it. seriously my blood pressure thanks yall.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

All my motors start in gear ! Fast getaway !!!


----------

